

‘TWTRQ’ stock up as much as 1,800% as investors confuse Tweeter for Twitter - strongvigilance
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2013/10/04/twtrq-stock-up-as-much-as-1800-as-investors-confuse-tweeter-for-twitter/

======
jeremysmyth
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6497250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6497250)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6498983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6498983)

------
pfortuny
They programmed the HFT bot with a regex /^TWTR/ and forgot the trailing $...

------
dotcoma
Talk about the "invisible hand" of the market. ROTFL

